# Seeking local knowledge for some rides out of Solvang (Jamala, Gibralter)



## tmanley (Jul 31, 2005)

I'm putting together some routes for myself and some friends and wanted to learn more from local riders in the Solvang/Santa Barbara area.

The first loop takes us out of Solvang and out to Jamala. The return back I've got us going through Lompoc, then Los Alamos: http://www.mapmyride.com/ride/united-states/ca/santa-ynez-valley/838126093664516876

The second loop goes up the dirt side of Refugio Road out of Solvang (not sure how good of a road this is, but I'm not afraid of taking the road bike on some dirt), then on to Santa Barbara and returning via the Gibralter climb: http://www.mapmyride.com/ride/united-states/ca/solvang/177126093828350408

Any feedback would be great.

-Thanks, Todd


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

The link to your Jalama route is broken.

That second route will be hard to judge - nobody would ever write it up that way! I guess you're going out Paradise Road off of Hwy 154? It's been a while since I rode my MTB on that Gibraltar climb, and have never climbed over to SB from there. I'd say you want a fairly study bike, but it would be doable as far as Lake Gibraltar. 

Foothill (Hwy 192) is the most direct return path through SB, but you might want to consider dropping down to the beach for lunch. A good place for this might be Goleta Beach Cafe over by the SB Airport.

Sorry, I don't know the pass you've chosen for the return to Solvang.

JR


----------



## sgt (Apr 17, 2007)

*Both your links are broken...*

Solvang - Jalama - Lompoc - Los Alamos - Los Olivos - Solvang is a good ride, esp. Foxen Cyn Rd...

There is a frontage road (Technically private, but accessible to respectful cyclists) that connects Los Alamos to Alisos Cyn Rd on the E side of 101, or go north out of Los Alamos to Cat Cyn, then ride 101 N for about 3-4 miles to Palmer Rd (Cat Cyn is a bit rough for a road bike).

Refugio Road is pretty rough out of Solvang (the ascent ain't bad, but the descent will be brutal), and you can ride Gibraltar Rd. to E Camino Cielo (Gibraltar Rd. N of Camino Cielo is fire road, very rough), then go west to 154 (154 is NOT fun riding IMHO) back to Solvang (you can also catch Stagecoach Rd near the top of 154 / San Marcos Pass and take that down to Paradise Rd (bypassing some of 154). Plus that's a LOT of climbing...

If you're based in Solvang, I'd recommend riding Figueroa Mtn., or riding up to San Luis Obispo (Foxen Cyn Rd again) via Los Olivos. If you want to ride the Santa Barbara coast, I'd suggest you drive to SB, then ride from there (lots of good rides from SB). Not a lot of us locals ride Hwy 154 / 101 between SB and Solvang / Buellton (a few hardy souls do, but I'm not one of them).


----------

